# Back and lats! Training tips needed please?



## new_apprentice (Apr 1, 2004)

hi guys,

im training well and getting some good results. but i am struggling on my back and lats work out. i seem to be lacking the 'burn' or 'warm' feeling that i get when training other body parts. i just dont feel as though i am training them as hard or as well as the rest of my body. i know the feeling 'burn' feeling is not essential but they just dont feel trained hard enough!.

any tips or training routines for this body part please?

this is what i did on them today - wide bar pulldowns, wide bar pull ups, those two back machines where you pull back and back flies!

thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try doing some deadlifts first then, try suppersetting your bent over rows with pullups. Then superset your other pulling machine thing with some closegrip pulldowns. Have you tried strait arm pushdowns on the pulldown maching as a finishing exercise?

Maybe some resistance on the negative part of the lifts will help and slow down the lift dont do them fast.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i have got great results from deads,

then lat pulldowns supersetted with wide grip chins

then a row of some kind

then 2 sets bicep curls

switch the row around each week, and fcuk me, my back hurts the next day and i never have got my back to ache before!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

great workout there from Robin! Try that russell, and i swear you'll ache! Infact, when Im back in Big A if you fancy it, i'll take you training back! Then you'll hurt


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i learnt from the best panthro!


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

A good way to learn to target specific muscles is to reduce weight and focus on that muscle doing the lift. For example doing seated rows, don't bend your arms at all and just contract your lats to pull a weight. Once you develop the mind-muscle connection you can start to involve the arm more but still hit the lats. Remember just because the weight isn't travelling a long distance does not mean that the muscle isn't contracting fully.

Another example to give an idea of this is to lockout a bench press, then keeping arms straight tense and relax your pecs to move the weight an inch or 2 (you may notice lats tensing also, try to control this).

It is an automatic response of the body to contract all muscles as fully as possible to make a lift easier, learning to relax certain muscles and contract others is a skill.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

hey scott i do those straight arm pulldowns as a finisher too, get a good pump at the end off them. I think the problem is that people use a poundage that they can lift and not what their back can lift. Youve got to start off a bit lighter with back excercises untill you have learned to do them properly by using and trying to isolate your lats and not just pulling with your arms. Once you get the hang of them, then add weight.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Try heavy dumbell rows with strict form.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

aye, theyre the business!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

first off, the burn is not a necessary factor in any exercise. If your just after a pump, go for it - low weight, high reps and squeeze the lats with every rep. It's difficult for people starting out to train the back as you cant see it. It's all about the mind to muscle connection


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I actually feel my rear delt fail before the back in doing back exercises.

This tells me either I focus more using the rear delt of this is my weak link.

I think I might be the later than the former.

My rear delts lag to the rest of my body.

Back probably has the most exercises to choose from than any other muscle group.

A good finishing exercise is using the pulldown machine and stand facing the machine and using strati arms push the weight from infornt of you overhead to about waist hight using strait arms.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

like a standing pullover?

i have noticed in bent over rows lately using my trap to support has been killing my traps, haven't done shrugs as a result because my traps hve been in so much pain,

i find back has a nice variety just minimal widening excercises!

which i don't like!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes. like standing pullovers.

You probably wont need to do shrugs if you are doing deads Robin.


----------

